# Die Daiwa Silver Serie – Ein Kompendium Versuch



## Bimmelrudi (9. April 2020)

Viele werden schon länger darauf gewartet haben, jetzt soll es auch endlich soweit sein.
Ich werde mit diesem Thread die wohl bekannteste aber auch umfangreichste Rollenserie jener Zeit aus dem Hause Daiwa nun vorstellen.

Vorab aber noch eine Bitte an alle hier Lesenden und Schreibwütigen.
Da ich nicht alle Modelle in nur einen Post packen kann, muß ich das auf mehrere Beiträge aufteilen.
Von daher wäre es nett von Euch, wenn Ihr nicht direkt nach dem ersten Beitrag hier gleich antwortet, sondern mir etwas Zeit lasst um zumindest die 3 Grundserien (Sondermodelle kommen erst später) erstmal vorzustellen.


Und ich möchte mich auch hiermit gleich an die mitlesenden Mods wenden.
In diesem Beitrag kommt auch Bildmaterial vor, welches aus diversen Katalogen usw. stammt.
Ich hatte im Vorfeld dazu bereits den Kontakt zur Redaktion gesucht, ob eine Veröffentlichung jener Materialien möglich wäre.
Dies wurde letztlich an den Verleger weitergeleitet, der auch dann das ok gab, sofern ich einen Quellennachweis mitführe.
Wer von den Mods diesbezüglich Zweifel haben sollte, kann dies gern bei @Rebecca Hoffmann nachfragen.
Mit ihr hatte ich den email-Verkehr, an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal herzlichen Dank an den Verleger. 

Den entsprechenden Quellennachweis werde ich immer am Ende eines Beitrages zu den einzelnen Bildern aufführen, einfach um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewähren.
Bei den Bildern ohne Quellennachweis handelt es sich dann um von mir erstellte Bilder eigener Rollenmodelle.

Soviel zum Vorgeplänkel, kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema. 


1973 war das Geburtsjahr der Serie, in jenem Jahr erschienen die ersten 3 Modelle ausschließlich in Amerika.
Diese bezeichne ich ganz bewusst als Vorserie, da sie nur bis Ende 1974 in Amerika verkauft wurden.
Das wohl interessantere an dieser Vorserie war, das sie kein C in der Modellnummer tragen, sondern ein A.
Diese Serie bestand aus den Modellen 2500A, 4000A und 7000A.




1)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2)

Die Modelle 2500A und 4000A sind quasi 1:1 das Vorserienmodell zu den späteren Nachfolgern mit dem C.
Die 7000A unterscheidet sich aber hier deutlich.
Sie hat im Gegensatz zur 7000C eine Art arretierbare Druckknopfspule (komme ich später noch mal drauf zurück) und Getriebeteile aus Duralumium.

Es gibt neben diesem wichtigen Unterschied noch ein paar kleinere Details, die mitunter auch noch in den ganz frühen C-Modellen zu finden sind.
Dazu zählt u.a. ein roter Abdeckstopfen im Rollengriff gegenüber einem weißen von den beiden großen Modellen der C-Serie aus 1975.


3)

Ebenfalls 1974 erschien die 1500C, welche prinzipiell baugleich mit der zuvor rausgebrachten 1050 (gehört nicht zu dieser Serie) ist. Letztere hatte eine schwarze Spule aus Kunststoff, es gibt sie aber auch mit Alu-Spule als Modell 1050K.
Die 1500C hatte hier eine Alu-Spule, war ansonsten aber sehr einfach aufgebaut.

1975 war dann das Geburtsjahr der Serie, die heute noch allseits bekannt ist.
Es erschienen die Modelle 1000C, 1300C, 2500C, 4000C, 7000C und 9000C.
1976 erschienen 1600C und 2600C, welche jeweils die moderne Variante zur 1500C und 2500C darstellten. Beide älteren Modelle wurden aber weiterhin gebaut und verkauft.

Das Modell der 1000C ist im übrigen kein neues Modell, sondern nur eine leichte Abwandlung der bereits 1974 erschienenen SS No.1


4)


5)

1980/81 kamen die letzten und auch die kleinsten der Serie hinzu, die 500C und 700C.
Die 500C ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die kleinste Vollmetallrolle, die jemals in Serie verkauft wurde.
Die 700C wurde als einzigste der Serie nicht außerhalb Amerika verkauft und nimmt daher eine Sonderstellung ein.
Beide Modelle sind heute sehr gesucht in gutem Zustand, wobei die 700C hier in Europa noch deutlich seltener ist.

Diese Basis-Serie umschließt letztlich 11 unterschiedliche Modelle, welche bis weit in die 80er Jahre noch gebaut wurden.

Entwickelt wurde diese Serie genauso wie die 8000er Serie ursprünglich in Amerika in Californien, gebaut dann in Japan.
Als zu Beginn der 80er Jahre in Japan die Lohnkosten drastisch anstiegen, verlagerte sich auch zunehmend die Angelrollenproduktion in andere asiatische Länder. Zuerst nur nach Korea, später auch Länder wie Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia und freilich auch China.

Daiwa Seiko (so hießen sie damals noch) stampfte dazu eine Firma in Korea aus dem Boden, die später mal zum Globalplayer werden sollte und noch heute ist.
Diese Firma hieß Bando, spaltete sich 1984 von Daiwa ab und nannte sich wenig später dann Banax.
Im übrigen der erste asiatische Rollenhersteller mit deutschem TÜV.

Qualitativ waren die Modelle aus Korea mit denen aus Japan identisch, es gibt bestenfalls nur äußere Unterscheidungsmerkmale und auch in der Kartonage, dazu aber später nochmal mehr.


*500C - 1980*
Schnurfassung: 80m 0.20 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,1:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe mit Hubpleuel
Gewicht: 145g
Bremsscheiben: 2-Scheiben Bremssystem (1 Teflon/Metall, beide überdimensioniert)
Sonstiges: aufrüstbar zum 3 Lagersystem, Getriebe schonende Sperrklinke, verstärkte Achse​*700C - 1981*
Schnurfassung: 100m 0.20 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,4:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe mit Hubpleuel
Gewicht: 180g
Bremsscheiben: 2-Scheiben Bremssystem (1 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: aufrüstbar zum 3 Lagersystem, Getriebe schonende Sperrklinke​*1000C - 1975*
Schnurfassung: 100m 0.27 Monofil
Übersetzung: 5,4:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 230g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Sperrklinke am Großrad​​*1300C - 1975*
Schnurfassung: 185m 0.28 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,9:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 315g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Sperrklinke am Großrad*1500C - 1974*
Schnurfassung: 225m 0.30 Monofil
Übersetzung: 3,7:1
Kugellager: keins
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe mit Hubpleuel
Gewicht: 440g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Sperrklinke am Großrad, eingepresstes Ritzel im Rotor*1600C - 1976*
Schnurfassung: 210m 0.30 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,9:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 430g
Bremsscheiben: 7-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall/1 gummiertes Leder)
Sonstiges: Getriebe schonende Sperrklinke​*2500C - 1975*
Schnurfassung: 250m 0.35 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,8:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 480g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Sperrklinke am Großrad, übergroßes Kugellager am Ritzel, Kunststoffeinlage in der Spule-> schlechte Bremswirkung*2600C - 1976*
Schnurfassung: 250m 0.35 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,8:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 485g
Bremsscheiben: 7-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall/1 gummiertes Leder)
Sonstiges: Getriebe schonende Sperrklinke, Kunststoffeinlage in der Spule-> schlechte Bremswirkung​*4000C - 1975*
Schnurfassung: 270m 0.40 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,7:1
Kugellager: 2
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 650g
Bremsscheiben: 7-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall/1 gummiertes Leder)
Sonstiges: Getriebe schonende Sperrklinke, echte Rotorsperre*7000C - 1975*
Schnurfassung: 185m 0.50 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,1:1
Kugellager: 3
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 710g
Bremsscheiben: 7-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall/1 gummiertes Leder)
Sonstiges: Getriebe schonende Sperrklinke, echte Rotorsperre*9000C - 1975*
Schnurfassung: 210m 0.55 Monofil
Übersetzung: 3,3:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 770g
Bremsscheiben: 7-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall/1 gummiertes Leder)
Sonstiges: Getriebe schonende Sperrklinke, echte Rotorsperre, verstärkte Achse​​​
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Im nächsten Beitrag folgt dann die D-Serie der Silver Series 

Quellennachweis
1) _Daiwa Katalog 1974 USA
2) StriperOnline Board (Genehmigung liegt mir vor bei Bedarf)
3) ehemaliges Auktionsbild aus ebay (genaue Quelle nicht mehr verfügbar)
4) Daiwa Katalog 1977 UK
5) Daiwa Katalog 1978 UK_


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. April 2020)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 1978, Daiwa bringt eine abgewandelte Kleinserie der Silver Series auf den Markt.


1)

In diesem Jahr erschienen die ersten 3 von insgesamt 4 Modellen der sogenannten DX-Serie, eher bekannt als D-Serie.
Diese Modelle waren die 1000D, 1300D und 1600D.

Die 2600D fand erst 1980 den Weg in die Kataloge


2)

Die Rollen unterschieden sich zu ihren Schwestern der C-Serie lediglich in einer veränderten Spulenaufnahme mittels Druckknopfsystem.
Damit einhergehend mußte die Achse, der Rotor und auch die Bremsscheiben bei diesen Modellen verändert werden.

Ansonsten gibt es keine Unterschiede zu ihren Schwestern der C-Serie, Getriebe und Schnurfassung sind entsprechend identisch.

1000D



1300D



1600D



2600D




So klein die Serie ist, so schwer ist es sie zu komplettieren. Dies betrifft vorallem die beiden größten Modelle der Serie.
Denn diese 4 Rollen gab es nur recht kurze Zeit, da quasi bereits die Nachfolger-X-Serie schon am Start war.

Zur X-Serie dann demächst mehr. 

Von dieser DX-Serie gab es nachweislich auch interessante Export-Modelle. Das Interessante daran, es gab sie nur für Kanada, in den USA gab es die DX-Serie überhaupt nicht.
Diese Exportmodelle waren wie die normalen D-Modelle, allerdings in komplett schwarzem Gewand (auch der kleine Knubbel für den Bügelumschlag).
Erkennbar sind sie nicht nur an der schwarzen Lackierung, sondern auch am Typenschild, welches ein E nach der Nummierung aufweist.
Etwas ähnliches hatte auch DAM mit ihrer SL/SLS Serie gemacht, die gab es ebenfalls als Exportmodell in schwarz.

Ich kann leider nicht genau verifizieren, ob es diese Exportmodelle von allen 4 Modellen gab, da diese mit zu den seltensten Modellen (neben der Urtype A) dieser Daiwa-Serie wohl zählen.
Mir sind selbst nur 2 Modelle sicher bekannt, evtl. hab ich mal eine 1600E gesehen, kann es aber nicht 100% sagen.

1300E



2600E





Quellennachweis
1) _Daiwa Katalog 1978 UK_
2) _Daiwa Katalog 1980 UK_


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2020)

Nach ein paar Tagen notgedrungender Abstinenz gehts heute weiter.
Die letzte der 3 Modellreihen steht noch aus, die X-Serie.




Diese Modellreihe grenzt sich mitunter sehr stark von ihren Vorgängern ab. Nicht unbedingt in ihrer Modellvielfalt, denn diese Serie beinhaltet letztlich nur 6 unterschiedliche Modelle.
Vielmehr ist es die damalige Vermarktungsstrategie von Daiwa, die gerade diese letzte Modellreihe sehr verwirrend erscheinen lässt.
So gab es für unterschiedliche Märkte auch unterschiedliche Modellreihen, die aber dennoch ein und die gleiche Rolle darstellen.

Diese X-Serie gab es vornehmlich in 2 Farbvarianten, in schwarz und silber.
Die schwarze Variante wurde 1979 mit den ersten 4 Modellen in UK eingeführt, diese Modellreihe lief auch unter dem Namen "Black Diamond Series".



1)

Die Kartonage jener Modelle zeigt ebenfalls diese Markung.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 3)

Diese Rollen wurden als XB betitelt, aber nur mit X gelabelt.


*1000X - 1979*
Schnurfassung: 100m 0.28 Monofil
Übersetzung: 5,4:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe mit Hubpleuel
Gewicht: 241g
Bremsscheiben: 2-Scheiben Bremssystem (Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Teflonbuchsen am Großrad austauschbar durch Kugellager*1300X - 1979*
Schnurfassung: 185m 0.28 Monofil
Übersetzung: 5,1:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe mit Hubpleuel
Gewicht: 329g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Teflonbuchsen am Großrad austauschbar durch Kugellager*1600X - 1979*
Schnurfassung: 250m 0.28 Monofil
Übersetzung: 5,1:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe mit Hubpleuel
Gewicht: 340g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Teflonbuchsen am Großrad austauschbar durch Kugellager*2600X - 1979*
Schnurfassung: 100m 0.50 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,8:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe mit Hubpleuel
Gewicht: 496g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Teflonbuchsen am Großrad austauschbar durch Kugellager*4000X - 1980*
Schnurfassung: 160m 0.50 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,7:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 590g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Teflonbuchsen am Großrad austauschbar durch Kugellager*7000X - 1980*
Schnurfassung: 185m 0.50 Monofil
Übersetzung: 4,8:1
Kugellager: 1
Getriebeart: Excenter-Getriebe
Gewicht: 669g
Bremsscheiben: 6-Scheiben Bremssystem (3 Teflon/Metall)
Sonstiges: Teflonbuchsen am Großrad austauschbar durch Kugellager


1980 erschienen dann die beiden großen Modelle 4000X und 7000X

2)

Im gleichen Jahr folgten 2 Matchmodelle nur für den britischen Markt

2)
Diese beiden Modelle haben lediglich eine veränderte Spule aus Kunststoff, die Rollen sind ansonsten in jeglicher Hinsicht identisch mit ihren Schwestermodellen.
Der einzige sofort sichtbare Unterschied liegt in der Labelung. Hier tragen diese beiden Modelle die Bezeichnung "XBM". Das XB stammt aus der korrekten Bezeichnung der schwarzen X-Serie, das M steht für Match.




Parallel dazu wurde in den USA eine absolut baugleiche Modellreihe aufgelegt, die unter dem Namen "Regal-D Series" verkauft wurde. Die Kartonage unterscheidet sich hier deutlich von obiger.
Auch trägt diese ein verändertes Typenschild. Anstatt der "Nummerierung-X" tragen diese Modelle "D-Nummerierung".
Beide Modellreihen sind technisch vollkommen identisch.

1979 erschien ebenfalls die silberne X-Serie, aber nicht in UK.
Diese silberne Modellreihe ist prinzipiell mit der schwarzen identisch, es gibt nur sehr wenige im Detail verborgene Unterschiede.
Die Kartonage jener silbernen Modelle gleicht denen der schwarzen, trägt hier aber den Namen "Silver Series" wie ihre Vorgängermodelle.
Auch wird diese Modellreihe unter der Bezeichnung X anstatt XB geführt, die entsprechenden Explosionszeichnungen geben einen Hinweis darauf.

Von jener silbernen Modellreihe gab es im Jahr 1980 nochmals eine kleine Veränderung. Hier wurde ein zusätzliches Kugellager am Großrad eingebaut und die Rollen mit X2 gelabelt.
Danke hier nochmal an @robbin92 für die nachträgliche Info inkl. Bilder aus dem Balzer-Katalog.

Ich kann es leider nicht verifizieren, aber möglicherweise war diese X2 nur über einige Vertriebler erhältlich. Da Daiwa selber nie alle Produkte im jeweiligen Katalog zeigte, diese aber mitunter durchaus am gleichen Markt hatte, ist es halt schwer nachzuweisen ob es diese Modelle generell von Daiwa für den jeweiligen Markt gab oder es eher Sonderauflagen gewesen sind.
Vielleicht ist dies bei der X2 und auch XBZ der Fall, denn beide Modelle sind außerhalb Deutschlands nirgends zu finden.

Hier einmal die 3 verschiedenen Auflagen eines Modells im Vergleich





Generell haben alle 3 verschiedenen Auflagen jene Merkmale:

- 1 Kugellager am Ritzel
- 2 Teflonbuchsen am Großrad, problemlos austauschbar durch Kugellager (X2 nur 1 Buchse)
- getriebeschonende lautlose Rücklaufsperre
- einschraubbare Kurbel
- innenliegende Bügelauslösung
- Modell 1000-2600 Druckknopfspule
- Modell 1000-2600 Excentertriebe mit Hubpleuel, 4000/7000 mit zus. Zahnrad für den Hub

Es gibt mitunter stellenweise Modelle, dessen Rücklaufsperre noch nicht ab Werk lautlos war. Jenen Modellen fehlt lediglich eine kleine Spannfeder, die man problemlos nachträglich einbauen kann.
Dies betrifft vornehmlich Modelle der silbernen Variante. Bei der schwarzen ist dies immer das 1300er Modell, welches hörbar klickert.

Von der schwarzen Modellreihe gab es ebenfalls eine kleine abweichende Variante mit Labelung XBZ.
Ich bin mir immernoch nicht sicher wofür das Z stehen mag, die einzige logische Schlussfolgerung liegt in der silbernen Aluspule, denn das ist auch der einzige Unterschied.
Auch ist mir nicht klar, wie umfangreich diese abweichende Variante gewesen ist, mir ist sie nur von 1000-2600 bekannt, also nur 4 Modelle.
Die Kartonage unterscheidet sich hier wieder ein wenig.


3)

Vergleich zwischen normaler schwarzer X und XBZ




Im Groben und Ganzen sind die Modelle damit präsentiert.
Weiteres zu den einzelnen Modellen, die mögliche Unterscheidung des Herstellungslandes sowie andere Besonderheiten folgen dann noch im Anschluss.
Das wäre sonst zu umfangreich und verwirrend das alles hier mit reinzupacken.

Diskussionen ab hier dann gerne erwünscht.


Quellennachweis
1) _Daiwa Katalog 1979 UK_
2) _Daiwa Katalog 1980 UK
3) ehemaliges Auktionsbild aus ebay (genaue Quelle nicht mehr verfügbar)_


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2020)

Da dies bei dem einen oder anderen Sammler durchaus interessant und wichtig ist, hier mal etwas zum Thema Kartonage.

Generell unterscheidet man 3 unterschiedliche Aufmachungen der Kartonagen.
Hierbei ist festzuhalten, das alle 3 Arten bereits bei der C-Serie vorkommen, ab der D-Serie aber nur noch die letzte Aufmachung.


Die allererste Aufmachung



Mit dieser Kartonage wurden innerhalb der Silver Series lediglich 4 Modelle ausgeliefert
1500C, 2500C, 4000C und 7000C

Hinzukommt noch die SS No.1 sowie die ersten 3 A-Typen.


Diese Kartonage wurde Anfang 1975 durch eine andere ersetzt



Hiermit wurden folgende Modelle ausgeliefert:
1000C, 1300C, 1500C, 1600C, 2500C, 4000C, 7000C und 9000C

Beide obigen Kartonagen beinhalten in jedem Fall immer Modelle "Made in Japan".

Die letzte Aufmachung einer Kartonage schaut dann so aus:



Diese Aufmachung kam 1976 auf den Markt und mit ihr wurden dann quasi alle Modelle verkauft mit 2 Ausnahmen.
Die 2500C und die SS No.1 gab es nicht mit dieser Kartonage.
Mit ihr wurden sowohl Modelle aus Japan wie auch Korea verkauft.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. April 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 
Ganz großes Lob und vielen Dank für deine ausfassenden Erklärungen zu diesem Riesenthema.


----------



## Thomas. (23. April 2020)

besten dank, super gemacht. bin sprachlos


----------



## Jason (23. April 2020)

@Bimmelrudi Vielen lieben Dank für diese makellose Vorstellung. Da hast du dir viel Mühe gegeben und hast sicherlich nichts ausgelassen.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Ich hab noch einiges dabei ausgelassen, glaub mir mal.

Es ging aber erstmal nur um die Vorstellung der ganzen Modelle ansich, damit sich der Leser einen Überblick darüber verschaffen kann.
Ich habe sicherlich einige Extras dabei schon mit erwähnt, was ich lange abgewogen habe. Dennoch bin ich dann zum Entschluss gekommen, diese Dinge einfach mal direkt mit reinzunehmen, denn wenn ich sie später erwähnt hätte, wäre vermutlich der Zusammenhang nicht mehr gegeben.
Daher habe ich zb diese "ominöse" E-Serie und auch die XBZ direkt mit reingenommen.

Auf was ich aber ganz bewusst bisher verzichtet habe, sind Modelle die es so in ihrer Form nicht in der westlichen Welt zu kaufen gab, sondern allein dem asiatischen Markt vorbehalten war.
Auch da gab es durchaus Interessantes mit diversen Parallelen, worauf ich hier und da sicher nochmal zugreifen werde.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage hier in diesem Thread noch einiges schreiben, da werden auch schonungslos Innereien offenbart, wo ich weiß das sie den einen oder anderen ganz sicher interessieren.
Das wollte ich nicht direkt mit in den Beginn stopfen, das wäre sonst zu technisch geworden und hätte vermutlich auch einige Leser überfordert.
Ich kenne quasi alle Modelle dieser Serie im Schlaf auswendig,wenn jemand dazu etwas wissen will, nur keine Scheu.


----------



## eiszeit (24. April 2020)

Sehr schöne Arbeit und großes Lob. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, hab das schon mal gemacht mit der Serie aber nur
zu den Rollen die in Deutschland angeboten wurden.
Vielleicht zur Ergänzung die Daiwa 1000A und 1050 die hier auch unter den Namen Silver Serie angeboten wurden.








Die 1000A wurde 1974/75 und die 1050 wurde 1977 angeboten. Beide sehr einfach und günstige Rollen( 29,50 bzw. 39,50DM).
Beide Rollen laufen auf Buchsen und der Rotor ist per Steckscheibe am Flansch befestigt. Sie wurden auch nicht lange angeboten,
insbesondere die 1000A gaab es nur ein Jahr lang.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Die beiden Rollen sind klar davon abzugrenzen.
Mag sein das sie hierzulande unter dem Namen Silver Serie verkauft wurden, sie gehören dennoch nicht dazu.

Die 1000A ist zu einer Zeit entstanden, als es noch die Vorläufer der Silvers gab. Genau daraus ist sie nämlich entstanden, aus einem Coorperationsvertrag zwischen Daiwa-Seiko und Olympic.
Das eigentliche Geburtsjahr dieser Rolle ist übrigens 1967, als die Punch-Serie auf den Markt kam.
Es gibt auch eine 3000A.

Die 1050 gab es übrigens auch schon seit 1974, sie ist bis auf die Spule komplett baugleich mit der 1500C.
Diese 1050 durchwanderte die Rollenserien innerhalb der Firma wie keine zweite, das fing an mit der frühen Popular-Serie und endete letztlich in den Apollo-Serien.
Dieses Modell wurde sehr lange verkauft bis weit in die 80er Jahre hinein.
Deine gezeigte 1050 hat eine schwarze Kurbel, was auf ein spätes Modell hindeutet. Die frühen Modelle bis 1976 haben allesamt eine silberne Metallkurbel.

Für Deutschland gab es in jenen Jahren nur Vertriebler die diverse Japaner auch hierzulande bekanntmachten und verkauften.
Das waren aber längst nicht alle Modelle oder gar zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens eines Modelles. 
Eine 500C hat es nie im dt. Verkauf gegeben, die ganzen Pickup-Modelle angefangen mit der 2601C sowieso nicht.
Was davon wie lange in Deutschland verkauft wurde ist gerade bei den Japanern kaum zu erudieren. Es gab genug kleinere Vertriebler und Verkaufsketten, die diverse Labels in eigenständiger Regie einkauften und mitunter nichtmal 1 Jahr im Angebot hatten.
Und es gab auch genug Modelle, die quasi unterm Tresen den Käufer fanden hierzulande, sie wurden nie offiziell in größeren Stückzahlen nach Deutschland importiert.


----------



## hans albers (1. Mai 2020)

danke für die vielen infos und auflistung!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Modelle 2500A und 4000A sind quasi 1:1 das Vorserienmodell zu den späteren Nachfolgern mit dem C.
> *Die 7000A unterscheidet sich aber hier deutlich.
> Sie hat im Gegensatz zur 7000C eine Art arretierbare Druckknopfspule (komme ich später noch mal drauf zurück) und Getriebeteile aus Duralumium.*



Genau darauf möchte ich heute nochmal eingehen.
Jeder von uns weiß ja wie so eine Spulenbremse funktioniert, denke nicht das ich das Prinzip hier nochmal erklären muss.

Ebenfalls kennt jeder von uns die allseits bekannten Bremsmuttern bei Frontbremsen, welche man durch immer weiteres Aufdrehen dann auch irgendwann abdreht.
Bei dieser Rolle ist das ein wenig anders gelöst, denn hier wird dieses Abdrehen durch einen Mechanismus verhindert.

Die Bremsmutter wird ganz normal wie jede andre auch bedient, aber irgendwann kann man sie nicht mehr weiter drehen, um sie zb abzunehmen.
Dafür ist die mittig angebrachte kleine Verriegelungsschraube zuständig.



Steht diese auf "on", greift die Arretierung, auf "off" kann man die Bremsmutter normal abnehmen.
Bedienen kann man diese Schraube ganz einfach und simpel zb. mit dem Fingernagel.



Ich finde diesen Mechanismus äußerst interessant und frage mich eigentlich immer wieder, warum man dieses System eigentlich wieder so schnell verworfen hatte, denn es funktioniert absolut problemlos und sehr zuverlässig.
Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch keinen anderen Hersteller, der dieses System mal verbaut hat außer eben Daiwa.


Die gezeigte Rolle ist übrigens ein rein japanisches Modell, gab es so bei uns nie zu kaufen.


----------



## robbin92 (16. Juni 2020)

Verstehe ich richtig,dass es die X2 Modelle erst ab 1982 gab?Jedenfalls werden  Diese im Balzer Katalog bereits 1980 angeboten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2020)

Kannst du davon bitte mal nen Screenshot machen, dann ändere ich das gern entsprechend oben um.

Da es keine regulären dt. Kataloge vor 1990 gibt, bleiben nur die engl./amerik. oder eben von Vertrieblern wie zb Balzer.
Dennoch zeigt kein einziger alle Modelle die im jeweiligen Land verkauft wurden.

Die 1982 sind also eher eine Vermutung beruhend auf Basis baugleicher Modelle.
Die schwarze X kam 1979 raus, die silberne definitiv später.
Die X2 kann aber nicht vor der silbernen X erschienen sein, denn sie ist eine Erweiterung dessen.
Bestenfalls ist die X2 dann eine Serie nur für diverse Vertriebler gewesen, sofern sie zeitgleich mit der silbernen X in etwa erschien.
Würde bedeuten, es gab sie dann zb nur bei Balzer und nirgendwo anders.
Das kennt man so teilweise auch von anderern Vertrieblern, gerade aus dem süddeutschen Raum gab es das weitaus öfter.

Daher wäre es wichtig davon eben Bildmaterial zu sehen.


----------



## robbin92 (16. Juni 2020)

Hier mal Fotos der X2.Die einfache silberne X Serie gab es im 79er Balzer Katalog..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2020)

Danke, ändere ich entsprechend oben dann um


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2020)

Da du den Katalog grad da hast und ich da im 2. Bild ne kleine Randerscheinung in Form der XBZ sehe...könntest du vielleicht davon auch nochmal nen Screen machen, also von der linken Katalogseite gegenüber der X2-Seite?
Würde mich brennend interessieren ob meine Annahme zutreffend ist, das es von der XBZ nur 4 Modelle gab.

Auch weitere Daten aus den Balzer Katalogen finde ich höchst interessant, gerade aus den Jahren von 1975-1981.
Kann man mir natürlich auch gern per PN zukommen lassen, sofern dann Änderungsbedarf in den obigen Postings besteht, werde ich dies dementsprechend dann auch tun.


----------



## robbin92 (16. Juni 2020)

Ja,4 Modelle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2020)

Besten Dank @robbin92


----------



## robbin92 (28. Juni 2020)

Zur 2600 D.Dieses Mod.gab es wohl schon 79,u.nicht erst 80.Wurde im Balzer Katalog 80 auch gar nicht mehr angeboten.Abgebildet ist die 2600 D im Balzer Katalog 79,S.16,unten Mitte.Fälschlicherweise darunter die Beschreibung der 4000 C.Rechts davon die abgeb.die 4000C.Beschrieben als 2600 C.Neu:Mit Druckknopfspule.Hier auch die Beschreibung falsch.Es wäre sicherlich 2600 D richtig.Die Beschreibungen einfach vertauschen,2600 c auf 2600 D ändern,u.es sollte stimmen. 
Bimmelrudi.Wollte dir direkt schreiben,aber weiss leider nicht wie.
Selbstverständlich können meine Kommentare wieder gelöscht werden.
robbin92


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juni 2020)

Ich beziehe mich bei der 2600D allein auf UK, da dies für mich die einzige relevante Basis mit hauseigenen Katalogen innerhalb Europa ist.
Im Daiwa UK 1979 ist die 2600D jedenfalls nicht drin, lediglich die 3 kleineren Modelle wie schon 1978.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 1)

Im Balzer ist sie wohl schon 1979 drin gewesen und dafür 1980 nicht mehr, also genau das Gegenteil.
Sinnig ist beides irgendwie nicht, und auf was nehme ich letztlich Bezug?
Wurschtel ich alles zusammen oder bleibe ich bei einer Linie..wo fang ich an wo höre ich auf?
Ich habe schonmal irgendwo geschrieben das Daiwa mehr wie nur 1 Kapitel ist, die Fa. hatte bereits in den 70ern quasi keine Konkurrenz mehr und das fast durchgehend bis heute.
Kein anderer Rollenhersteller produziert im gleichen Maße Modelle und auch auf unterschiedlichen Märkten wie Daiwa und das seit über 40 Jahren.

So wie ich das momentan sehe, hatte Daiwa durchaus ne Trennung zwischen Eigenvertrieb (so wie in UK) und Zusammenarbeiten mit Vertrieblern (wie in D zb Balzer).
Es gibt Modelle die beide als Basis gleich hatten, dann fangen aber schon durchaus Unterschiede an.

Da ne genaue Zeitlinie zu finden ist quasi nicht möglich, jedenfalls nicht global. Ich kann also nicht immer zugrunde legen, das was in Land X auf den Markt ist, gibt es auch gleichzeitig in Land Y. Die Märkte muß ich also unterschiedlich behandeln, sonst gibt das Chaos.
Und da bleibe ich halt doch eher bei UK mit den hauseigenen Katalogen, da diese mir auch vorliegen.
Für Deutschland würde obige Grundaufstellung sicher in einigen Bereichen anders aussehen, ist für mich aber eben nicht relevant oder eben nur, wenn es Modelle betrifft, die es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht woanders gab (siehe X2 und XBZ).


@robbin92 : Um jemanden direkt etwas zu schreiben mußt du mit demjenigen eine Unterhaltung beginnen. Dazu ganz einfach mit dem Mauszeiger auf dessen Namen hier im Board gehen, dann erscheint diese Option. 

Quellennachweis
1) _Daiwa Katalog 1979 UK_


----------

